# Minneapolis. Anarchist Bookfair AFTER PARTY! featuring MISERY, Police state, War//Plague & MORE!



## mandapocalypse (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Nexa (Aug 14, 2010)

*Minneapolis. Anarchist Bookfair AFTER PARTY! featuring MISERY, Police state, War//Plague & MORE*

Even more probable that Ill be there! Thank Dog for theMedusa!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 20, 2010)

*Minneapolis. Anarchist Bookfair AFTER PARTY! featuring MISERY, Police state, War//Plague & MORE*

POLICE STATE will be using a sub-drummer for this gig, the original drummer from Impulse Manslaughter!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Aug 20, 2010)

*Minneapolis. Anarchist Bookfair AFTER PARTY! featuring MISERY, Police state, War//Plague & MORE*

I think I'll be in town for this. Fuck yeah.


----------

